# Friday Fun...on Monday



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What does your dog look like? I clearly am avoiding work and needing some serious medication but this was the first thing I thought when I saw this picture. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can see it. I had to drop some heavy duty pharmaceuticals to see it but I see it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I can see it. I had to drop some heavy duty pharmaceuticals to see it but I see it.


Come share with me!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*rufus*


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

THIS ONE IS FROM WHEN LADY WAS JUST 6 MONTHS OLD AND I DID POST BEFORE SO CHEATING ON THIS ONE



OR PERHAPS!
again from when she was little.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Best I can do on Monday morning without some of Fairlie's pharmaceuticals


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have other stuff I should be doing... but these made me laugh.
Not new ones for mine, sorry...
I shouldn't be here, I really must go


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love these pictures! not got any of my own - got to think. But Amanda I have always thought that Dudley looks like Falcor! - love that film.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm.. Not quite sure if I get this but hey! Will give it a go!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps I feel like a mean mum!! Everyone who has said Nina looks like Chewbacca - I have so far told them off!! Now I'm condoning it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hmmm.. Not quite sure if I get this but hey! Will give it a go!


Oh you get it!!!! Hilarious!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

This pic of Nellie has always reminded me of an Orangutan!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This is the best I could come up with for Molly


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> This is the best I could come up with for Molly


Best one so far!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So you see it too Do you know how long it took me to find that all day We laughed so hard. I guess we are on the same meds!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> So you see it too Do you know how long it took me to find that all day We laughed so hard. I guess we are on the same meds!


I seriously almost peed my pants. Guess I dint even need meds!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I seriously almost peed my pants. Guess I dint even need meds!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:laugh: oops


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Not a very flattering picture of Boycie


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> So you see it too Do you know how long it took me to find that all day We laughed so hard. I guess we are on the same meds!


You have a better internet than me! What on earth were your search terms? Brilliant!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> You have a better internet than me! What on earth were your search terms? Brilliant!


Well I had planned to use another picture of Molly one where she had sunglasses and a scarf on and I called it her "crack" picture. So I googled crack heads and clicked on images and that popped up it was perfect for her crazy branch chewing picutre Took me most of the day to come up with something I tried to get a spotted cow picture and a skunk and a lamb but it wasn't her. This one for some reason turned out perfect
Yes I need medication ha!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So how's it working out spending less time on here then?!!!!

Well worth every minute. I'm off to Google crack heads.

xxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> So how's it working out spending less time on here then?!!!!
> 
> Well worth every minute. I'm off to Google crack heads.
> 
> xxxx


Too funny


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Not a very flattering picture of Boycie


This is fantastic!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DB1 said:


> Love these pictures! not got any of my own - got to think. But Amanda I have always thought that Dudley looks like Falcor! - love that film.


Post one! Lol I thought lady looked so much like him I named one of her toys falcor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg! Sooooo many funny ones! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> This is fantastic!!!!


Boycie is the bottom picture


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Boycie is the bottom picture


It was a really good match made me laugh


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

In the ones of Lola and Nina I get a message saying photo has been moved. Can other people see them?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't see them either. I could yesterday but now it says they have been removed??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes they have gone - it was Jon Bon jovi & chew baca!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is a picture of Ralph!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

.....and here is a really sexy pole dancer!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> In the ones of Lola and Nina I get a message saying photo has been moved. Can other people see them?





dio.ren said:


> I can't see them either. I could yesterday but now it says they have been removed??


That's weird! Will see what happened with photobucket!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> In the ones of Lola and Nina I get a message saying photo has been moved. Can other people see them?


Thats a shame, I thought the Nina/Chewy one was brilliant, mind you the others are really good too, loving Molly the crack head!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha - missed the Ralph ones when posting - so funny.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is ruby....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

.......and an Ewok!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love crazy crack head Molly and ratty Boycie! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No can't get my pics up.. Photobucket won't open.. Argh.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> .......and an Ewok!


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ruby is soooo cute as an ewok!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you see Ralph's pole dancing ones?? Pg 4 on this thread x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Did you see Ralph's pole dancing ones?? Pg 4 on this thread x


You are the best. I love that. He is way better looking than the girl but he needs g string to tuck the money into. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Ruby and Ralph those were perfect Ruby looked so cute


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Love all the pictures and also that we have all got time to waste searching the internet for comparisons.
Anything for our beloved poos.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've been trying to think of what or who these two look like. And how to top ewok and pole dancer? Not sure I can top them. But after thinking about it, I've come up with...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi & Beemer were just the cutest pair of poos x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Lexi & Beemer were just the cutest pair of poos x


Agree!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You just couldn't choose between them x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You just couldn't choose between them x


Well actually I wanted Lexi but I ended up clicking Beemer's button first and paid for the deposit on accident. So I went back and got Lexi too. I had been thinking about two but Beemer was more of an oopsie than a well thought out plan. But I do believe we were destined to be family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

